# Grizzly 0861 Dust Collector Review



## Dan C (Aug 11, 2018)

I set up my wood shop up in part of my metal building a couple of years ago as a pre-retirement hobby. I started with no dust collection, then added a 10 year old 16 gallon Craftsman shop vac, then added a Onieda Cyclone with 5 gallon pail ahead of my shop vac. I installed 24' of 2 1/2" vac hose and that worked pretty well I thought. Well, until I started planning and jointing more frequently and when I wanted a lot of suction to clean the floor. So began my search for a 2 stage dust collection system for $500 or less. The more I researched and talked with folks, the more confused and undecided I became. Finally, last October after reading Eric's review of the Grizzly 0440 and reading comments on my questions, I decided to order the Grizzly G0861 2hp dust collector. It was $925.00 + shpg. and arrived 2 months later on 12/28/18. It arrived via light freight UPS in 3 packages. From the time I unloaded it with the forks on my JD compact tractor until I had it fully operational was just under 4 hours. The only part that required help was when the motor assembly had to be lifted up about 5' to sit on top of the support legs. Other than that I was able to easily installed all 96 bolts & screws, etc with no assistance. I had prewired a 220v, 20a circuit with an outlet that matched the plug that came on the G0861. 

All of the threads were clean, but I ran the bolts in and out of each threaded holes prior to assembly. Had some dents in the cyclone funnel but was able to bang out with a rubber mallet - looks perfect now. Also, took a little adjustment on the drum lid ratchets. The directions for installing the black switch box are a little confusing, but the attachment screws to the legs got thru the holes where the cover bolts attach the cover - A lot of folks may miss that observation and try to drill holes in the bow for attachment in the predrilled attachment holes.

Fired her up with now problems and measured 78db at the machine, which is quieter than my 92db shop vac. With my radio on, I can hardly hear the G0861 running. The other nice feature is the remote control. Previous info was that this is a "line if site" remote, NOT TRUE; The switch box is on the opposite side of the DC from where I work and I am often a partition at the other end of my shop when I turn on with the remote with no problems.

I have all of my tools on mobile bases except for my lathe and miter saw, so for now I am using a 28', 4" expandable hose that I purchased from Rockler with their quick disconnect accessories. I am very happy with this setup for now. I will decide during the next few weeks use if I will add a 2nd 4" flex hose or hard duct some of my tools..

Bottom line, I could not be happier with the G0861 Dust Collector in all respect: Price, ease of assembly, low operating db, suction, ease of emptying drum, etc. The reduction of dust in the air and on the floor is absolutely amazing. I did take some phone video of parts of my assembly process, but I have not figured how to assemble all of the videos into one continuous loop. I will post if I do get it figured out. I hope that this information is helpful to anyone that was as confused as I was.

Dan C
Schoharie, NY


----------

